# What color is this bird?



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

getting ready to sell it and would like to know what color it is, or what it could turn into once it molts. The mom is a copper black wing. the dad is a toy stencil for blue icing. This guy was hatched jan 1 2010


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Any one? Would like to know


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a bronze blue check. Once it moults, it'll probably keep the bronze on its chest, or it may lose some of it, you never know.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

thank you mary. That's what i was told by another achangel breeder too. It does look like the homers in the other post. I have a young sibling to this bird that has the same markings, but only its more of a slate blue instead of the dark, almost black color. Will have to post pictures of her. the color on her is much smoother then the older birds. I think its gonna be a hen. I hope so anyhow.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

BTW the toy stencil is the dad I posted pics of over in backyard chickens some time ago.


----------

